# PCD confirmed for 6/18!



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

Pending production, of course. The material sent with the email confirmation was very thorough. The best is a suggested route to the Blue Ridge Parkway. We are heading to Asheville after delivery to visit family so this is great. I wonder if there is a way to pre-program the trip in the nav since it's a lot of turns.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

RaslDasl said:


> The best is a suggested route to the Blue Ridge Parkway. We are heading to Asheville after delivery to visit family so this is great. I wonder if there is a way to pre-program the trip in the nav since it's a lot of turns.


You will be given a very detailed review of all the functions and features on your car. When the reviewer gets to the nav system, give him the address and ask him to enter it into the system.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

RaslDasl said:


> Pending production, of course. The material sent with the email confirmation was very thorough. The best is a suggested route to the Blue Ridge Parkway. We are heading to Asheville after delivery to visit family so this is great. I wonder if there is a way to pre-program the trip in the nav since it's a lot of turns.


I know with a Garmin, you can use their free software, BaseCamp, to pre-program waypoints and map out a route, turn by turn, but I'm not sure it can be done with the BMW Nav. I asked that question when I took ED, and was told I would have to load a bunch of individual waypoints as individual destinations.


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

That's what they did for the Ultimate Drive Event. One of the staff told me they took the cars out and input a series of waypoints and saved the whole thing as a trip. Does anyone know if there is a way to upload a trip from USB in the U.S.? I heard you can in Germany.


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

Track My BMW already shows it at Finishing Touches and my delivery is not scheduled for another 6 weeks. I did not expect them to build it so soon.


----------



## JenWil (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------

